# Update from KrazyThyroid



## KrazyThyroid (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to take a minute for an update as to where I am today. Yes, mine was the insane story posted back in December. Insane but true. On Feb. 7th, under the advice of my physician I stopped taking PTU in prep for RAI which I had on Valentine's Day 08. (my b'day followed a couple of days later, a great time to have all this done) The outpatient RAI was so simple and no problems whatsoever. Between uptakes scans and taking the actual capsule, over two days, total time spent at the hospital was probably less than 45 mins. I don't know exactly what I was expecting but it was so much more. Not complaining by any means.

Today, Mar. 28 I'm sitting here wondering if I will ever see "normal" again. I have leg/feet cramps, even into my neck, shoulder and side. Not small cramps where you wiggle them around and all feels better. Cramps to the point of leaving your neck sore and your shoulder feeling like it has torn muscles. Yes I am taking vitamins (when I remember them ) plus calcium and potassium. Along with this I freeze when I am awake. It's a strange cold in my upper arms, thighs, hands, feet. Then at night I wake up from 3-7 times a night absolutely burning up , in a sweat.

Does anyone else experience these ? Any suggestions for relief ? I am not scheduled to return to the Dr. until May 5th. I'm thinking perhaps I should start on the hormone now ??

I'm also still gaining weight. From Nov at 83lbs I am up to 105-110. It seems to flucuate within 5lbs. I feel so bloated all the time. I did'nt mind gaining some weight but I wonder does it just keep going or level off with the hormones ?

Hope everyone is doing well out there. I do say prayers for each of you and yours.


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

How old are you???? The "hot flashes" sound like menopause... perhaps hormones are in order.
As for your leg cramps, feeling cold, and weight gain... all common complaints for thyroid sufferers.
I don't have a thyroid problem, my partner Linda struggles with it daily, but I know the whole thing sucks. 
So sorry all you guys have to deal with this crap....
hope you feel better soon.
Val


----------



## Bumblebee (May 14, 2008)

Hello,
I do have the leg cramps too. Before being diagnosed I thought I was overdoing exercise, but then would notice it when I hadn't exercised. Even during the night I would wake up with painful cramps. Now I see others experience this too, though I don't read it in the general symptoms of Graves I don't believe. What I do read is muscle weakness, and man-oh-man, do I have that. SO frustrating. I am hanging on to the thought of feeling better soon: it's been 2 weeks since my radio iodine treatment. I am weak, fatigued, have a swollen throat, and am nauseous. I also have major brain fog. 
Anyway, I just wanted to say that yes, I have leg cramping too. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## 316Believer (May 18, 2008)

Hi Bumblebee!
I am newly diagnosed too. How are you feeling after your RAI and since your last post? Have your symptoms gotten better? I really hope so. I go back this week for the "treatment plan" talk. I have been researching the RAI versus the surgery. I have heard both sides, but not sure which I will choose. Do you have any opinion now that you have had RAI? How long had you had Graves before you were diagnosed? 
I haven't had the weight loss that most complain of so I really thought my symptoms were easy to explain. Fast heart rate? I love Diet Dr Pepper, fatigue? Very busy person with fulltime job, lots of kids, farm, etc, and so on. My Graves was found in a routine physical that I needed to go back to school to finish my degree. Confirmed by an Endo (all very quickly!), scans, labs, repeats, and a bone density to check how Osteo I am. 
I feel your pain about the fatigue.  
I told my husband that I didn't have to worry about the Osteo so much, I am to tired to get up, so I don't worry about falling down! Oh well, if I don't laugh I'll cry. 
Did you ever have tachycardia? Is it better now that you have had RAI? Sorry, I don't mean to ask so many questions, but as I said I am trying to make this decision and really don't know how other to make it than to ask those who have gone before me.

I'll be praying for you.


----------



## seagirlnw (May 22, 2008)

Hi KrazyThyroid
I am newly diagnosed with Hyper one and am scared. I had felt symptoms for over 3 months and excessive weight loss (most people would kill to lose weight this fast Ha!) But I am extremely uncomfortable within my own skin.
I feel the lack of hunger, edginess, crying spells, anxiety, weakness in arms and legs, sleep disruption, it goes on and on. I wonder at age 58 what the outcome of this will be. People say it is not so bad and they can straighten
it out with radioactive iodine and pills to compensate. It has come at a bad time with recovery from a rear end collision to my back (which had two fusions 16 years ago.) I am trying to get educated on this but I have to wait until 3 weeks to test to get my supplements out of the picture.
Here is my question....what is there to do now to feel more normal waiting for the test? My job and responsibilities keep me from taking time off to check this all out. Any foods, over the counter teas or anything that can calm me down for a spell? Your help out there is much appreciated.


----------



## mammamare (Jun 19, 2008)

I had the cramping as well, but it was because of the particular type of medication on I was on. Once we changed my medication, that severe cramping went away. Graves isn't fun by any stretch, but having lived with it for 15 years I realize it's not as bad as some other medical conditions. I loved the weight loss before I had the RAI, but after losing some of my muscle mass I figured it was time to bite the bullet and have it done. Now I'm hypo and I still have issues. Hang in there; it does get better.


----------



## smilerdeb (Jul 5, 2008)

I had RAI 9 days ago...have a heart murmur, had 2 episodes of fibrillation with Hyperthyroidism and Graves and was told surgery was too risky.
My Labs are 'down' compared to the T3 Toxycosis I had when I had RAI done.
I have had the fast heart rate and took beta blockers to slow the heart down.
Up to today, I am doing fine.
I have no green monsters coming out of the back of my head and havent felt this good for well over 2 years.lol 
The fast heart rate has now gone and I am on no meds at all for the thyroid.
I was on PTU but am now allergic to all antithyroid meds.
I guess it just all boils down to personal preference.
I took the risk of having RAI rather than going through thyroid storm (no treatment) or running into trouble on the operating table.
Also the see-saw of hypo/hyper every 2 weeks was so debilitating and depressing.
I went to my Cardio who gave me the truth...too risky he said.
The Cardio is like the 'fence sitter' to me. 
Docs and Endos can tell you so many things..... get checked then make your desision.
Take it from there and good luck 
I will have hiccups I know but I feel 100% better.
The only real thing that I find different is NOT having the cramps, the hot sweats or the 'Graves Rage'.
I actually got so used to them lol
I would have it again if need be.


----------

